# Hit Titusville area for a few a days....11/15-11/17



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

doesnt sound like to rough of a trip if you stayed at the ritz  nice work on the fish


----------



## BA400r (Oct 16, 2008)

ole-great,now ill have to hear ken brag about all the fish he caught.thanks alot guys lol


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Killing on the topwater.nice [smiley=headbang.gif]


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome trip. That first trout is mouth watering [smiley=eyepopping.gif]


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

> doesnt sound like to rough of a trip if you stayed at the ritz  nice work on the fish


No Ritz in Edgewater, just joking......the place we stayed was $45.00 per night and definitely not a Ritz Carlton, although clean and close to the fishing.

http://www.cartersmotel.com/


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Haven't seen many trout reports as of late. Looks like it was a great couple of days exploring foreign waters. Congrats on the successful trip.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

That sounds like a great time. Super fishing and a launch as a bonus! I never get tired of any of those things!


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

> > doesnt sound like to rough of a trip if you stayed at the ritz  nice work on the fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They closed the Ritz in Edgewater a few years ago due to lack of business. It is now thriving in Mims.  ;D

It's been a few years since I fished with my _old_ college buddies, but it is always a great time.


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

> > > doesnt sound like to rough of a trip if you stayed at the ritz  nice work on the fish
> >
> >
> >
> ...


Is it in Mims or Oak Hill ?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah i can see you now, pulling up to the valet in your truck and the noe hooked to the back ;D


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

> yeah i can see you now, pulling up to the valet in your truck and the noe hooked to the back ;D


That sounds like an insurance claim for sure!

Nice report, sounds like a couple good days of fishing. 

Oh, and Go Noles!


----------

